
The Other Kind of Climate Denialism - cribbles
https://www.newyorker.com/science/elements/the-other-kind-of-climate-denialism
======
blastbeat
> Decarbonizing the economy will be difficult, but it must be done.

Nothing like that is going to happen, as it didn't in the past. To this day we
are on straightaway on the "business as usual" trajectory, which ends in
collaps. See also

[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/sep/02/limits...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/sep/02/limits-
to-growth-was-right-new-research-shows-were-nearing-collapse)

------
sykic
This quote from the article stuck out to me:

 _Wallace-Wells hits this note in his book, too, writing, “We seem most
comfortable adopting a learned posture of powerlessness.” As uncertainty and
denial about climate have diminished, they have been replaced by similarly
paralyzing feelings of panic, anxiety, and resignation._

I certainly fall into this group. I sometimes think it’d be better to stop
talking about climate change and instead talk about how we all would like to
breather clean air, have plastic free rivers and lakes, and soil that isn’t
contaminated. I don’t know anyone who is opposed to such things and maybe
changing the conversation to these things would sidestep those who believe
that climate change is a leftist hoax.

One thing from the article that I did not know and have never heard before is
this:

 _As atmospheric carbon levels rise, plants produce more sugars and fewer
nutrients—by 2050, vegetables will be turning into junk food._

Anecdotally it’s been my experience that increasingly fruit that I buy is
becoming tasteless and bland. I don’t know the cause or if indeed it’s true
but fruit from childhood seems to have tasted better.

